# Gato Barbieri (1932-2016)



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Gato Barbieri was the owner of a unique sound.

http://jazztimes.com/articles/171849-latin-jazz-saxophonist-gato-barbieri-dies-at-83

RIP


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I never could warm up to that raspy tone he favored. I like the free music he did with Don Cherry in the 60s.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I never could warm up to that raspy tone he favored. I like the free music he did with Don Cherry in the 60s.


Yes, those recordings were Gato at his best IMO.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I was looking exactly for that video, to post it. Thanks!


----------

